# When you think it cant get worse



## bcc (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, Its Bill again, the one with the wife who 1, had a drug dealoer babysittingt my children, 2 , tried to commit suicide in the ocean, 3 stole every nickle I own, and guess what now she filed a restraining order and I cant talk to my kids and her at all , what the F am I gonna do now


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

You file for divorce and you fight for full custody of your kids. You prove to the courts she is an unfit mother who exposes your children to dangerous environments, prove she is mentally unstable (can the suicide attempt be proved?). She can't "steal" money from you if you're married unless she is forging your name to write checks, but if you can prove she spent your savings on drugs or some other bad activity it works in your favor. 

Don't wait for the restraining order to run it's coarse, you need to become aggressively pro active right now, you need to find a pit bull attorney.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you have any proof of the suicide attempt? How about having a drug dealer take care of the children? If you do, have a lawyer use that.

Do you have a custody agreement at this time?


----------

